# Kindle for iPad/iPhone threatened



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I canNOT beleive this. I have had it with Apple. I'm a pc user who gave up my iPhone after getting the iPad and now, instead of getting an iPad 2, I will seriously be looking at other tablet options. I already HATE iTunes and this latest wrinkle is just the final straw. I'll change my mind if there is no effect to the Kindle app for iPad, but if so, Apple just isn't for me anymore.

Ars Technica article: http://bit.ly/enZS2J


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Some bean counter bucking for a raise at Apple.


----------



## auge_28 (Oct 3, 2010)

redshift1 said:


> Some bean counter bucking for a raise at Apple.


Is it unreasonable that they ask for something?
Of course 30% is just stupid.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

auge_28 said:


> Is it unreasonable that they ask for something?
> Of course 30% is just stupid.


Well, if sending ebooks from my Amazon ebook archives to the ipad is unchanged and cost free then fine. But who knows how this will change with Apple charging 30% to Amazon. This is probably more about the iBookstore performing poorly than anything else. I understand Apple is in the business to make money but this is annoying a lot of users who bought the ipad as an ebook reader.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm ashamed.  I have an iPhone, iPad, and MacBook Pro all enabled for Kindle though I never really use them for reading. Maybe I should start thinking about Windows and Android.


----------



## auge_28 (Oct 3, 2010)

On second thought, I don’t think they should get anything. I bought the device, I bought the book . . . what did apple do for me?
This opens a dangerous precedents, perhaps they will want a piece of the action whenever folks order something online when using there iMacs.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

When will Apple start charging for the library books we download?


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Also of note various government agencies are investigating potential price fixing swirling around Kindle, Apple and the agency model.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/02/01/apple_denies_claim_that_sony_reader_kindle_in_danger_on_ios_app_store.html

"Developers are still free to send customers to their own Web stores, but they must also offer them the option of purchasing content within their apps themselves, and they must route those sales through Apple which will then take its percentage."
Just don't choose to buy within the app. It's also possible they'll grandfather in the apps that are already there.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have the Kindle app on my iPad, but the only time I've ever read a Kindle book on another device is via my Blackberry. I'd rather read my Kindle books on my K2, but in a pinch (like forgetting my K2 at home), I've whipped out my BB.

I'm a huge apple lover, but play nice, Apple! If the K app is pulled I will still love my Kindle! How this plays out will be interesting.


----------

